# too much aeration?



## fishnewb (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm currently treating the tank for septicemia and dropsy, fin rot and fungus with maracyn-two, which is why the tank looks so dirty.

i ran out and bought an aeration stone to help and i'm wondering if (for a 10 gallon tank) it's too much with the filter.










here are the two infected fish showing symptoms. i hope they make it. do they look to far gone to you? we are on day two of treatment.









also, after treatment, would it be a good idea to do 100% water change? i'd really like to get those rocks out and sit them in boiling water for a while and clean up the glass and such. 

any advice? tips?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Poor fish. No, aeration is a good thing, esp. for sick fish. Consider adding another filter full time. 100% water change is good for a tank wth disease or bad water, just be careful not to shock the fish. Put the fish in a bucket and slowly add clean water before you put them back in the clean tank. Start looking for a pond home for those goldfish, they've already outgrown the 10 and will just keep growing.


----------



## fishnewb (Apr 25, 2007)

ok, thanks. i sort of inherited the fish, and this is how they came, so i'm trying to do as much as possible to save them. as soon as the gold fish recovers i'm going to transplant him into a gold fish pond somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Those fish are not compatible! the gold needs a BIG tank and the raibow needs a 29 IMO


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I've had better success with internal treatments for septicemia, rather than treating the water. A medicated food will clear it up really fast, although you still have to finish the precribed feeding time or the bacteria will become resistent. This is the product I've used: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1


----------

